# Dolls House Room 2! Santas Workshop...



## Melinda_dd (7 Dec 2014)

So after the success of my last room's wip I've decided to do another one.  

Prologue......

Every year I go to a village show around the beginning of September....the Great Bentley Show.
After my partner's grandfather pasted away, it has become tradition for my partner and I to enter some categories.
Usually I enter the woodwork section, however last year I entered the box room category....so I thought.... I was months into the build when the schedule was released and the box room section had been taken out.... so it had to go into the all other crafts section....... but that and my placement is a different WIP!!!

Due to last year's result, the box room section WILL be reintroduced. So I will be entering.

I couldn't decide between a mouse house, or Santa's workshop, however I've settled on the latter.
My aim is for it to be colourful, with as much wood as possible.
I will be taking my inspiration from Santa claus the movie, and pictures from the internet.
Last years entry with the exception of a couple of items were handmade and recycled from off cuts, as a result the entire project coz a grand total of approx £3.95 =D> 
This year, I'm going to stick with that concept as much as possible, but I'm not going to limit myself to that rule as it can be a little limiting to achieving the exact look I want.... so we shall see.

No plans as yet, but I think the first thing to decide is shape and style of room.

Thanks in advance for any ideas and comments......


----------



## NickWelford (7 Dec 2014)

Great news, Melinda. Looking forward to following the build. How about a wood framed building, lots of beams.....


----------



## Baldhead (7 Dec 2014)

Remember Melinda we want lots of WIP pics.

Baldhead


----------



## Melinda_dd (7 Dec 2014)

I like the idea of a timber framed building.... how would I do the wattel and daub...I.mean attaching to the beams.. Any ideas?

There will be lots of pictures... coz I loves pictures too!!!


----------



## NickWelford (7 Dec 2014)

How do they do it in full size buildings? Could rebate a channel down the beam to take a thin twig panel perhaps


----------



## dc_ni (8 Dec 2014)

I found these:

http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_6012193_make-model-wattle-house.html
http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_4969738_build-wattle-daub-house.html

You could use them as a rough guide, even has the ingredients for the daub  

I also had the thought that when you do put your entry in at the show, maybe you could also include a WIP along side it, then they could see your building methods and how much effort went into it.


----------



## paul-c (8 Dec 2014)

hi melinda
i have to say following your previous wip (you know i thoroughly enjoyed that) i am really looking forward to this one.
best of luck
paul-c


----------



## Melinda_dd (8 Dec 2014)

dc_ni":pjnut1bb said:


> I found these:
> 
> http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_6012193_make-model-wattle-house.html
> http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_4969738_build-wattle-daub-house.html
> ...



Thanks for those... given me something to think about!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (8 Dec 2014)

paul-c":2e5hx8iw said:


> hi melinda
> i have to say following your previous wip (you know i thoroughly enjoyed that) i am really looking forward to this one.
> best of luck
> paul-c



I'm glad you're looking forward to it Paul... as soon as I dig my workshop out from the piles of shavings I've built up over the past couple of weeks (turning oodles of tree decorations)..... I'll make a start!!!


----------



## Dalboy (8 Dec 2014)

For the beams one method of construction is to use the sandwich method. Which is to have a solid centre with the windows and doors cut out then stick on the beams this means that you can paint the panel white and the beams whichever colour you want them to be then stick them on no cutting in with the paint brush. If you have a library near you go and look for "Making Doll's Houses in 1/12th scale" by Brian Nickolls in it there is a build of a Tudor house which has all the beams.


----------



## whiskywill (10 Dec 2014)

Dalboy":38scg2u8 said:


> If you have a library near you go and look for "Making Doll's Houses in 1/12th scale" by Brian Nickolls in it there is a build of a Tudor house which has all the beams.



Only 1p plus postage from Amazon.


----------



## Dalboy (10 Dec 2014)

whiskywill":77f33s96 said:


> Dalboy":77f33s96 said:
> 
> 
> > If you have a library near you go and look for "Making Doll's Houses in 1/12th scale" by Brian Nickolls in it there is a build of a Tudor house which has all the beams.
> ...



Even better then


----------



## CHJ (20 Dec 2014)

Melinda_dd":29nvqrr5 said:


> given me something to think about!!



Something else for a bit of inspiration:- http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02f3s1j


----------



## Melinda_dd (27 Dec 2014)

Ok so my next room has done the same as the last...... can't sleep....count sheep?...... nope, plan my room out in my head, get full up of ideas..... can't sleep even more!!!!

But anyway.... a decision has been made. I'm going to go for a log cabin construction.
It's gonna be dark bark (probably hazel as have lots to coppice at work.
The interior is then going to be light work... pine looking.

The only decision I've made about the layout is that I would like to do stairs going up to a small platform that will have Santa's desk where he checks the naughty and nice list.... like a small ......mezzanine?..... Floor


----------



## Melinda_dd (27 Dec 2014)

Question for the lady who does doll house lighting for a living.....

I'd like to put lighting in this one. But I want the lights to only work when a button is pushed (there's gonna be lots of people look at it on judging day and it's going to be on display from 10-4... I'm thinking on all the time will drain the batteries too quick?) Is this possible? What are your thoughts?

Also are Christmas tree lights available? I'd like to perhaps put some round some high beams and have a tree decorated.

Any info on how to wire it up... What I need ect is gratefully received as have never done anything like this before


----------



## marcros (27 Dec 2014)

That was jensmith but she hasn't been on the forum for a while. She did have a website I think but I don't know the address.


----------



## Baldhead (27 Dec 2014)

Melinda to make an electrical circuit you can buy copper tape which is stuck onto the walls before you wallpaper, 'plugs' are then just stuck into the wall piercing the tape so completing the circuit, I would power the circuit with a transformer but have a battery clip too just incase of power failure as a back up, everything you need can by bought from the dolls house emporium (they even do a Christmas tree!) here's the site
http://www.dollshouse.com/sector/151/do ... ghting?p=2

If you need any switches, battery clips etc let me know, I've a few lying around.

HTH

Baldhead


----------



## Melinda_dd (27 Dec 2014)

Many thanks for that......I'll give it a look
It has to be powered by battery as the show it will be made for is on the village green.... no power


----------



## Melinda_dd (24 Apr 2015)

Hi everyone

So I went quiet there for a while. 
This was mainly due to waiting to see if the show actually did put the box room category back in... i'ld hate a repeat performance of last year. 

Anyway... it is back in... I emailed the entry secretary and funny enough she knew my address straight away and sent me a complimentary schedule! !

So it's all systems go! Although I'm now on a limited time span!

So I think I'm back on the exposed timbers idea.
I'm also pondering the feather edge lap on the outside again but this time natural waney edge... bit more chunky so I can put fake snow on it.
As you can tell I'm still set on Santa's workshop... this could change depending on time and anything else that crops up!


----------



## Melinda_dd (9 Aug 2015)

So i have done my normal and left it until the last minute!
Because of this I've had to scale down my plans, simplify and choose a new theme.

The new room is 10x6, and is a simple shed type construction. .. but instead of nails... it's glue. .. (life would be much simpler! !)
And the theme is a simple potting shed


----------



## NickWelford (10 Aug 2015)

Oh, goody. Do love a good WIP.......


----------



## monkeybiter (10 Aug 2015)

I'm glad you're still here Melinda_dd [we have a Debbie double-d at work  ], do you still get time on the lathe?

Looking forward to a WIP, good luck against the idiots this time.


----------



## Melinda_dd (10 Aug 2015)

Lol the idiots will get what's coming to them this year if I get beaten by rubbish again!!

Yes I'm still lurking... although haven't been in the workshop much.... I've been busy with weight loss... takes time all this exercise milarky!! (Although 3 stone gone so can't complain)

I need to get back on the lathe... looked at it yesterday and started twitching! !


----------



## Melinda_dd (4 Sep 2015)

Sorry guys but the wip kind of went by the way side as panic set in!
But I'll post what I have.....

This is with the back and sides attached.
Think it really looka like a shed!!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (4 Sep 2015)

So the above post shows the roof from the inside.
I wanted to put the perspex in so it lets more light in.
This is where I claim it's woodwork honest....
I made the rebate in the roof for the perspex with my old rebate plane!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (4 Sep 2015)

So I vowed never to do shingles again unless I had a lot of time!!!........
What can I say. ...I'm a sucker for shingles! !
They take agggggges

Spot the mistake!!..... I was not taking them all off when I realised what i'ld done!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (4 Sep 2015)

So I had a little spin on the lathe
.. nothing fancy as just didn't have the time.
A few pots and.... can anyone guess what the other bit will be!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (5 Sep 2015)

Finshed roof with the shingles. 
Went for diffent colours this year


----------



## monkeybiter (5 Sep 2015)

Enjoying this, it's certainly taking shape/looking the part. 

Are you making a little flower pot man?


----------



## flying haggis (5 Sep 2015)

Looks like a "gazunder"!!

looking good, keep the wip pics coming and show the judges who is the boss


----------



## Melinda_dd (5 Sep 2015)

Mike.... got it in 1 lol
I thought i'ld bring a bit of what I do best to this one..... sarcasm! Speacial for the judges!

SO THE RESULTS ARE IN..... YOU'LL HAVE TO WAIT TILL THE END OF THE WIP!!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (5 Sep 2015)

Haggis I'll keep them coming as much as the pictures I took will allow! 
Missed a few opportunitys due to rushing and dead camera phone battery!


----------



## Melinda_dd (5 Sep 2015)

So next I made these.... not as good as I would have liked them but quick non the less.
So the table will be the potting bench. .. no greatness here just cutting and gluing with a hot glue gun (my new best friend)

The shelves used to be a little hinged box, so I cut it down in side widths added shelves and burnt it with my blow torch (sounds impressive but it's a mini thing you'd use in the kitchen!) To give it an old distressed look


----------



## Melinda_dd (5 Sep 2015)

Next I concentrated on Bil and Ben.
Now I will admit that the pots for their arms and legs I got from ebay... I could quite easily have turned them myself (as shown in a previous picture, but I just didn't have the time to do the amount needed.) I did turn the body's and heads though
Luckily I have some fence paint left over that was exactly the colour i needed.
I went by pictures from last years show to get them as close as possible. 

The legs and arms are threaded on cotton so they can sit down


----------



## Melinda_dd (5 Sep 2015)

Who's ready to see a finished miniture bill and ben!!!!


----------



## n0legs (5 Sep 2015)

Melinda_dd":2wjska8m said:


> Who's ready to see a finished miniture bill and ben!!!!




*ME!!!! * Flobadob :lol:


----------



## blackrodd (5 Sep 2015)

ME! ME! Flobolob




Rodders


----------



## Melinda_dd (6 Sep 2015)

Pmsl ok here ya go!!!

They're treaded with cotton. Not too tight so they can still move and sit upright.
The hair is raffia cut thinly, and the hats I bought from ebay.......

Introducing last years bill and ben winners created in minuture. .... my sarcastic streak coming out!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (6 Sep 2015)

So this is were my wip pictures end.

After bill and ben I constructed some plants to put in the pots I turned.
I bought the greenery and some roses from the dolls house shop near me (wishing I had of done this prior to buying a few ready made plants in pots as would have saved me a fortune. ... my plants cost a measly 57p to make rather than the £1.99 I paid for the already done! !!

I gave some tools a bit of paint to make look more realistic.
I covered splats of pva with some very fine sepelle saw dust to look like compost.

Then it was just a case of positioning everything and gluing it in place. Remember this year I have bought some things due to time limitations, so please bear that in mind. (I do feel I've cheated slightly.)
This ended at 10.30pm friday night ready for the show yesterday. 
I never have any time on the morning of the show as it's just over an hour away from our house, and we have to have dropped it off by 10am.... and I'm not a morning person! 

So the next pictures will be the finished room ... at the show. ... after judging....


----------



## blackrodd (6 Sep 2015)

I'm very interested in the unveiling, Or to put it another way, Flobalobadob! Weeed.
Given fair do's, you ought to be a winner!
I do like the The singeing treatment. Regards Rodders


----------



## n0legs (6 Sep 2015)

Melinda_dd":1w2b8yo7 said:


> Pmsl ok here ya go!!!



They are brilliant, love 'em =D> 
Good luck


----------



## monkeybiter (6 Sep 2015)

Looking forward to the piccies of it al together [and hopefully the good news :wink: ].


----------



## Melinda_dd (6 Sep 2015)

Ok here ya go.
Finally finished and at the show.

And I should think so too after last year! 
:lol:  :lol: =D> =D> =D>


----------



## CHJ (6 Sep 2015)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

Add a couple of   from me.


----------



## Melinda_dd (6 Sep 2015)

Thanks chas


----------



## heimlaga (6 Sep 2015)

This is great .... thats the ultimate revenge =D> 


(hammer) 
:tongue9:


----------



## Melinda_dd (6 Sep 2015)

That it was... I loved every minute of it!!!


----------



## blackrodd (6 Sep 2015)

=D> =D> =D> =D> 
Very cleverly done, from the worn floorboards, shed construction, etc attention to detail is excellent,
Tools, flowers, and A very well deserved first prize.
How on earth can you top that next year?
Regards Rodders


----------



## Melinda_dd (6 Sep 2015)

Thanks for your comments Rodders.

To be truthful, there's so much I didn't have time to do that I wanted.
This was always gonna be a quick rushed one. However now I know the category is back, next year's I can spend all year on!! :wink: 

It'll be bigger, more detailed and have lights. ... I just have to decide on the theme! !!


----------



## Doris (17 Sep 2015)

Fantastic work. Very inspiring (and you're local too).

What happened to the idea of a santas workshop in the end? I'm in the design stage of making on at the moment.


----------



## Melinda_dd (17 Sep 2015)

Thanks doris x

I just didn't have the time. I waited to see if the category was put back in the show. .. then went on holiday.... time slipped away so ended up making something I knew would be quick....

I'm thinking Santa's something or other for next year though! 

If you're about to make one... can't recommend a hot glue gun enough... speeds things up no end!

I am also in essex... not far..... 20mins ....from freeport


----------



## Doris (18 Sep 2015)

I used to own a hot glue but then got rid of it! #-o Perhaps I should buy myself a new one, although for some reason I thought that the glue was inferior to PVA. 

I remember Little Bentley as I had entered a Garden design contest there back in 2006 but had to pull out because of other commitments. Still haven't been there to this day.


----------



## Melinda_dd (19 Sep 2015)

Oh definitely. .. if I want strength pva all the way, but for speed it's hot glue I go for.
In my miniature rooms strength isn't really a priority. 

It's the Great Bentley show I enter. Bit of a tradition really since the better halves grandad lived there and always entered. Nice little place.

So what is your theme going to be in your room


----------

